# Echo SRM-225



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi all,

I am in the market for a new string trimmer. I found a used working condition Echo SRM-225 on Craigslist for $80. Is this a good deal for this model trimmer? This will be used around my home only. I also found tuneup kits on Amazon for about $16 and it looks fairly simple to tune-up myself. Would you recommend I go forward with this purchase or get something else? Thank you!


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

It's a fine trimmer and the price doesn't seem too absurd given what they cost now. I've had the same model for almost 12 years. It has seen typical light duty homeowner use and had no major issues. I've probably changed the air filter and spark plug in it once or twice, but otherwise just put gas/oil in it (50:1) and refill the string head when needed. I've also had an Echo leaf blower for the same 12 years, no issues with it either.


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank for the reply!

Is there a way to tell what year that unit was manufacture in? Can I tell by the serial number.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

wchang23 said:


> Thank for the reply!
> 
> Is there a way to tell what year that unit was manufacture in? Can I tell by the serial number.


I have that same trimmer and it has the Month and Year on the Label.



In terms of my thoughts on the trimmer itself. It works great for my needs, which are just quick clean up around beds, trees, fences, etc. It doesn't have a ton of power so if I had heavy duty needs I would probably step it up to bigger model. I think I paid $150 for mine on sale at HD 4 or so years ago. Like most of my power equipment, I treat it like crap. Unusually forget to winterize and I have never had an issue. Echos have been great for me in general.


----------



## ScottieBones (Apr 2, 2020)

Also have an Echo 225 and it's been rock solid for me since I got it in 2013. I think the line feed loading is really easy too.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

SRM 225 here with the speed feed head. It's excellent. One or two pull start up every time. Owned mine since 2013. I change my plug, fuel filter, and air filter each year. I don't know why though as I only use it a few times a year. I hate trimming.

Oh, ethanol free only fuel as well.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3474


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> SRM 225 here with the speed feed head. It's excellent. One or two pull start up every time. Owned mine since 2013. I change my plug, fuel filter, and air filter each year. I don't know why though as I only use it a few times a year. I hate trimming.
> 
> Oh, ethanol free only fuel as well.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3474


Other end of the spectrum here. I have never done anything to mine but put gas in it. I do use the premixed echo stuff which probably has stabilizers and no ethanol as well.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

gm560 said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > SRM 225 here with the speed feed head. It's excellent. One or two pull start up every time. Owned mine since 2013. I change my plug, fuel filter, and air filter each year. I don't know why though as I only use it a few times a year. I hate trimming.
> ...


I only started using ethanol free last year. It ran fine although some other equipment didn't. That same equipment is definitely running better with the ethanol free.


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

I picked up the Echo SRM 225 from the Craigslist seller and so far its operating well. According to the seller he has not run it for a year. It was able to start it up and I ran it for a couple of hours on idle until it went through the left over gas.

Questions: 
1. On idle should the string be spinning? If not should I slowly adjust the idle screw counter clockwise until it stops?

2. I have light blue smoke from the exhaust. Does your units have visible smoke? If not what can I do to lessen the smoke?

3. The exhaust spits a little fuel out. Small droplets, is this normal?


----------



## icemanrrc (Jul 20, 2018)

1. Correct
2. Use non-ethanol higher octane (92 or 93) gas. I prefer mixing with Amsoil Saber two cycle oil. It's full synthetic. I run mine 100:1. I have no smoke. If you don't want to use Amsoil or have trouble finding it, at least use Echo Red Armor two cycle oil. It's semi-synthetic. 
3. Unfortunately for this model yes. It's the only complaint I have about the 225. Echo knows about this but has yet to address it. It is that specific carburetor that spits the fuel and oil through the exhaust. It has nothing to do with which oil/gas you use, or any problems with the unit.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

@icemanrrc do the PAS models have the same problem? I'm in the market.


----------



## icemanrrc (Jul 20, 2018)

Yes. They're the same, minus the split shaft


----------



## icemanrrc (Jul 20, 2018)

Had I known then what I know now, I would have spent $50 more and got the new 2030T. Almost as lightweight as the SRM225 but with 20% more torque and is commercial grade rated.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks, @icemanrrc!


----------

